# looking for a cheap diy kit for creature/crate monster in a box



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

came across a website (through this site) last year that had diy monster in a box kits for $300 or so... if i remember correctly... after lots of digging.... I cannot seem to find them. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it. Was also looking for motion sensors/timers.... 

with Halloween just a couple months away.... i am already starting to feel the time slip away..... - i really need to get on it...... thank you... ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know if this is what you saw, but Monsterguts sells box monster pneumatic kits:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=25


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

This is my MIB made using MonsterGuts. You will spend lots of $$$in just lumber for the box. The parts to make it move are very pricey as well. It is an awesome prop if you are ready for an undertaking


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I don't know him but this guy has a very nice, cheap, and low tech MIB.*


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great find JVille....I like the idea of the cam and follower. So simple and as random of a motion as you want to make it!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a link for an inexpensive MIB; www.cindybob.com/halloween/mib/


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for all the links and suggestions! hopefully i can get around to putting one together. ec


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

That thing kicks butt. Great job. One of the better ones I've seen. I did a monster in a coffin, and it sucks compared to this.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

661yardhaunt said:


> This is my MIB made using MonsterGuts. You will spend lots of $$$in just lumber for the box. The parts to make it move are very pricey as well. It is an awesome prop if you are ready for an undertaking


Why would the lumber be expensive? Wouldn't pallet wood work?


----------

